# samba and ntlmv1 problem

## digrouz

Hello,

I've a nas running under gentoo that share folders with samba to windows 7 laptop. I can access the shares with windows 7 without any problem. I'm using acronis true image to backup my laptop on the gentoo nas and it does not work(access denied). When looking in samba logs I see this:

```
[2012/04/16 20:20:43.936984,  0] ../libcli/auth/ntlm_check.c:54(smb_pwd_check_ntlmv1)

  smb_pwd_check_ntlmv1: incorrect password length (72)
```

here is my configuration /etc/samba/smb.conf:

http://pastebin.com/AsiN9gQu

Can anyone help me to fix that issue?

----------

## digrouz

Ok, seems to be an acronis true image home problem..

----------

